# Crane Tales... The Legend of #7020



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The SP-MW system had a crane that was so beloved by the yard and maintenance crews, that it survived the scrapper's torch because of a clandestine late-night number-swap.
It was delivered in 1928 as #680, and was later changed to #7005 in 1932.

It originally served in the Shasta Division, (Dunsmuir, Calif. area).
In 1958, it was sent to Klamath Falls, and later did duty at the Cantera Loop. It performed over 300 lifts, and became the darling of the maintenance crews.
_*In 1975, when the crews learned it was to be scrapped, they stealthily renumbered it 7020, which caused another crane to be hauled away to die in it's place*._

In 1973, it was converted to oil firing, and was often seen traveling with a short Vandy oil tender, and being pushed by a VO or SW switcher. That had to be quite a sight.

It remained in service for 54 years... it's last lift was in 1982. It's preserved in museum trim today.
The photos were taken at the Eugene classification yard.

I plan to model it in full detail, using the Bachman counterpart, (Bucyrus-Erie) or the Tichy Brownhoist kit set, and hook it to Bachman's Vandy tender #89903.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

View attachment 286170


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Great story LS - thanks for posting it!


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

love to see your completed set when done. nice story.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Great tale - any insight as to what made this particular crane so beloved?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Nikola said:


> Great tale - any insight as to what made this particular crane so beloved?


Reliability for one, and the lives of a cat...
On its way to 300-plus lifts, it didn't have a rap sheet of constant maintenance needs or repair.
In the '40's, it was once tipped on its side when some outriggers gave way while lifting a Pacific out of a gorge.
When it was righted and stoked, it ran as good as new again.
Gang crews appreciated that kind of bulletproof "Devotion to service".


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Steam powered cranes were commonly equipped with a Pyle National headlight, (or two) and often were fitted with a canvas curtain vs a sheetmetal winch house, which was referred to as the "Hot house".

The cabins of accompanying boomcars were either wood-sided or riveted sheet metal. They were fitted with wood plank decks or rolled steel beds.
Boxcars, and even old combines were sometimes converted to serve as boomcars, complete with office space, bunks, stoves, antennas and radios.
Hook-falls were painted in a variety of colors, including lime green, safety yellow, silver, and black.

Some were self propelled via a Shay type undercarriage gear drive.

Note the bell, whistle, generator, and hinge-over stack lid on #7020. Some later units were equipped with an A200 (Blatt-type) air horn.
Interesting details among different units include a plethora of steps, ladders and grabs, plus varying types of smokestacks and spot/floodlights.

Most survived the early diesel era, and even remained in service into the 1980's. It was not uncommon to see a diesel switcher pushing a steam switcher's tender to a lift-site.

_MOW tracks often railed several, along with flatcars, tenders, converted crew cars, cabooses, and a coal-filled (tarp-covered) gon or 2-bay hopper, with a powered conveyor folded on top._


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the Tichy 120 ton steam wrecking crane kit #4010 that looks identical to the one you in your picture. It has about a million (a little exaggeration maybe) parts to it. Have not attempted to assemble it yet. Hopefully you can find one as I think it's just what you want!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Hopefully you can find one as I think it's just what you want!


Yes, thanks...
Yesterday, I ordered the combo kit (#4010 & #4022) from MicroMark -- Crane with Boomcar.
I was originally thinking of the Bachman RTR version, but it looks way too oversize in length. The Tichy kit does appear to be closer to the prototype, even though it's labeled as a Brownhoist 120.

As you stated, it comes with a lot of parts. I hear the grab iron baggie alone is daunting. But Tichy kits are noted for good detail, and if you've got the patience, they render outstanding results.
Can't wait to get started on it, with my new magnifying lamp and tweezer set.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

It sure looks identical. It's always painting that holds me back from tackling kits like these. I think generally it would be all black but thanks to your pics I see some color! 6 bags of plastic parts plus a bag of shot. Several sheets of instructions! Keep us posted on your construction! By the way after taking the bags out of the box, I can't seem to find the magic order to get them all back in!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> By the way after taking the bags out of the box, I can't seem to find the magic order to get them all back in!


Hahaha!
Now that's funny right there! :laugh: :smilie_daumenpos::appl:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Older #4010 kit, pre 2015...
Nine bags of stuff, black parts.









Newer kits, seven bags -- same parts, but gray.
Couplers not included. Use EZ-mate #83525, or Kadees.








A nicely done build.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm amazed that all those parts (my kit is the gray plastic) produces such a neat looking crane!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

#4010 Winch House interior detail.
Everything changes when it's painted.
Note the boom and cable operating levers.
Note the realistic turnbuckles, copper pipe, etc.


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice kit


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I've acquired an interest in Tichy kits...
They're challenging, and include lots of add-on fine detail.
Their #4021 40'/50-ton Flatcar and #4028 USRA steel boxcar are fairly inexpensive, and are available in 6-packs.
The boxcar comes with two different types of ends.
Painted, lettered, and weathered, they look extremely nice, and are on a par with ExactRail or Tangent.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Much of SP's MW roster was painted orange...
It was listed as "Safety Orange", or "International Orange", but it was really a rendition of their "Daylight Orange".
It was usually augmented with a Silver or Lark Dark Gray roof and doors (Bloody Nose diesel gray).

I believe the boomcar would look very nice this way -- suitably faded and weathered.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

LateStarter, check out old train wrecks on the general forum, a picture of the crane at work had just been posted!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah, Lh, I noticed that, thanks...
Looks like it might be a BE-250 with a sheet metal winch house.
Toasty!


----------

